# December 2012 Journal and To-Do List



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty proud of myself. I added a lot to my preps this November. Nearly 3 cases of canned goods (.39-.49/can), 10# of dominos sugar, and a few hygene goods. Also I have a little camp stove on its way from amazon. (Thanks swagbucks!).


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent the last couple of days playing around with the bows...unhappy with my cheapo one (20lb draw, that'll teach me), so decided I may as well go with a good one as my aim is true as ever. Impromptu Sunday shopping trip for weaponry!

Picked up a new bow for me and DH found a Marlin he just had to have. That finishes up all our Christmas shopping for sure now, lol. Tomorrow is my last day off before it's back to the working world and since the weather is supposed to be entirely too beautiful for December, we'll both be out on our "ranges" getting used to our new "toys."


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prepping for the not to rosy future....I'm getting sick. Started taking elderberry tincture (boy that stuff is nasty.....must work good, lol). Pushing the kids to get extra school work done, love to start Christmas Break early. I'm practicing saying "No"....2 things have come up this morning I really want to do, but If I stretch myself any thinner (figuratively....waist line could use a GOOD long stretch) I know I'll get good and sick. If I behave maybe I can just get "lightly sick"?


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

Our goal for December is to minimalize! We are really trying to cut down on the junk, as well as not buy anything new! This weekend, we sold a Christmas tree and ornaments, a bike, stereo and 60 plastic hangers. Planning to do the same next weekend. I am even getting to the point of taking pictures off the wall and listing them on Craigslist (and it feels very liberating)!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm not sick but I was, LOL. Apparently I had an infection and my lymph-nodes took care if it....but one got infected. Talk about painful!! As long as I'm on pain killers I'm good to go (OTC - not scrips). Dr has me on a course of steroids and antibiotic. If not better in a week they will look "deeper".

The good news is I'm not contagious!! That's a big deal as I have lots of meeting this week. The one this afternoon may be the most interesting. One of the well off, but very down to earth, homeschool mom's families have come into a very bad financial time (not sure of details, but the mom is now waiting tables to help with bills). Some of the other mom's are light preppers and know we are heavier into it (we have all been friends for years). So we are getting together today to help our other friend learn how to live on the cheap. She is VERY open to this and wants to learn as do the other mom's. Not sure where this is exactly going, will just leave it in God's hands to lead the way.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I cleaned out my shelf of 2011 sweet potatoes, cooked, pureed and froze them. Ended up with 8 2-cup packages for the freezer. 

Great ads in today's paper so I need to sit down and make a list. I don't "need" anything so shopping will be for preps.

Just before Thanksgiving Fareway had canned veggies 10 for $3.50 so I bought some for our Church's food pantry. Nice to be able to help and stay within my budget.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I attempted to make apple jelly last week. It did not set. Directions say you can try and reset it. Just have not had the time to try and do so.

Some good sales in the local grocery flyer. Need to make a list. Have let a few things get low due to be being sick myself off/on since Sept and when not sick I'm busy with the grandkids (who have also been sick off/on since Sept--think we have finally got rid of the ickies). Really need to get back on track.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, y'all! So far this month I've had 100 bales of hay delivered, picked up more feed, worked on the next lean-to on my shed, and arranged to hire a couple high school kids to finish roofing that shed! Cheaper to pay them to climb up there and roof it now and finally have it water-tight, than it is to keep monkeying around up there and being scared to death of heights! 

Next up is getting that hog butchered. I think I'm going to pay for the farm butcher to come out and do it...I just have too many jobs and not enough time.

I found a great use for all those "tarp" feed bags. My hay room (stall) is now lined with them to prevent rain blowing through the gaps between the 2x6s. Still need to get the end plastic panels up, but I've found the self tapping screws and the right socket for my drill, so I'm only about 30 minutes away from finishing that job. 

I've filled nearly all my 5 gallon buckets and garbage cans, totes, etc with rain water. I think I can set up a siphon to transfer water from there into the 275 gallon tanks. Plan to work on that on my next days off.

Only a few more months before my mortgage is paid in full!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Only a few more months before my mortgage is paid in full!


:goodjob: :goodjob:

We are some years off from that, ourselves. But we are to the point where the principle starts dropping faster.

Picked up the price list for the bulk supply store, locally. Some of their prices have come down! Especially on Peanut Butter. Not sure we are ready for a 35# tub, yet. But we do seem to be going through the 5# tubs faster....PB toast for breakfast is really hitting the spot these days. So maybe... 
Plan to sit and work out what we have space to add. How many buckets I need to get and where to store them. I don't have many buckets that need re-filled....been keeping up. But would like to extend the stores again.....we seem to get the nudge every January to do that.

Sunday is the light at the end of our tunnel. DS has tournaments for his Lego Robotics Team. Then just a few ends to tie up for school and BREAK TIME! We need it. Of course, DS, is starting to get sick today  Keeping him down as much as possible so he doesn't miss Sunday.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM--congradulations on your soon-to-be gone mortgage. Are you gonna paint your front door red in celebration?? Traditionally speaking. We have less than two years to go ourselves. Would have been paid but decided to put metal roof on the house and they don't come cheap. 50 year warranty should last long past we're gone. 

Not much news here. Finally completed the mountain of logs. A relief to have it cut/stacked this year....sure was tired of looking at the mess. And Ma and Pa did it...in our mid-sixties with the help of our wonderful log splitter. Came out to over 9 full cords oak; not face cords or stove wood. The wood boiler takes anything you can heave thru the door. Ironic as we've had about two days of actual cold so far this winter...yesterday near 70. Good for getting the garden cleared off.

Not much stocking up. Just picking up the grocery specials. Peanut butter, pork roast at .99/# which is a real deal. Stocked up on coffee beans and dates thru Amazon. Plus sugar has been on sale everywhere. I've been busy finishing up the socks I'm knitting...and enjoying my new computer. Forgot computers are soooo quiet. Old one whirled and groaned so. Getting the benefit of my broadband service finally.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, Jen and Mutti! I can't wait to make that last payment...it opens up a lot of possibilities for me, from going back to school for my BSN, to buying more land, to doing some traveling, to finally buying that BOV I've been wanting. Didn't know that a red door was supposed to signify a paid off mortgage, Mutti! And, Jen, once you've hit that tipping point where the principal actually starts dropping, you'll be amazed at how soon your mortgage is paid off. Putting even an extra $100 a month straight onto the principal each month really cuts the length of time to pay it off and saves a ton of money on interest.

Been working on firewood a bit each day, just by picking up around the woodsand cutting up limbs and saplings (down, dry wood), cutting up pallets and scrap wood, etc. This saves my big downed trees for later use. Very little wood has to go to waste this way. The smallest stuff is good kindling, and the mid-sized stuff doesn't have to be split for the stove. Amazing how much heat all that "waste wood" produces. I love having a $40 PUD bill each month, since I don't turn on the electric furnace.

Wish me luck...I'm about to go out and put my siphon theory to the test...hoping to get some of the garbage cansfull of clean rain water moved into the 275 gallon tanks. I think if I submerge the entire hose in the can, I should be able to plug the end of the water-filled hose and take it to the tankbefore unplugging it, it should siphon well. I can pour all the 5 gallon buckets of water into the garbage can to keep it going. I should be able to fill at least one of the tanks with the rain water I have on hand.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Ordered more Tattler lids on sale Here. This is only a one day sale, so better act fast!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Good to see you posting, MGM! Lucky you for getting that morgage paid down. Still working on getting our place in shape enough to refinance while the rates are low, then hope to pay the same payment we have now and get ours paid off. 

Bought a few things on sale and added more canned and dehydrated items to our stockpile, worked on getting things cleared out so we can utilize the basement. Just limited time to do that. I'm hoping if I cover the windows down there with plastic it will be more comfortable to work and I'll be more motivated.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mary, I am so happy that you will soon get your mtg. paid in full. I know how hard you have worked toward that goal. 

I am still doing holiday cooking AND my contract job is extended thru 2013.

I have been fighting a head cold......The weather here is finally.... really cold..... snow flurries yesterday....gone in about 2 minutes! We are in the low 20's. We desperatley need rain. Desperately.

We did our usual EOM reward preps. DH has concentrated on tweeking security (YIKES)..... I pity the fool..... 

He bought 4 more 330gal water storage tanks....Oh, how I wish it would rain!

Delivering dozens and dozens of Tamales today....One more big batch and I am done with that for the year. 

Time to go back to the feed store (ugh). Doing a little on line Christmas shopping. We are even racking back on that this year, as other things needed have increased in price so much.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well since I have been home from Michigan for almost 2 weeks now, I have been playing catch-up on getting my neglected chores at home done. 

On the 1st of December during the heavy rains and high winds the commercial power went off here for almost 7 hours at night from before 8 pm till after 3 am. I did not have to fire up a generator, but instead ran my laptop computer/ ham radios (HF and VHF/ UHF) off of my battery bank that is hooked up to 50 watts of solar panels and a trickle charger. For illumination I used oil lamps, my homemade candles, and a flashlight while moving about the house.If I had needed hot water or to cook something, I could have used the wood stove to do so. From the high winds I had parts of 3 wire antennas used with my ham radios come down out of the trees - I got out my recurve bow along with an arrow that was attached to fishing line on a spinning reel. Then shooting the weighted arrow up into the trees and I then hauled my antennas with new halyard lines back up in the air during the pouring rain that weekend.

My latest prep food items that I had ordered finally arrived last week, so I put togeather some additional accessory items packages and then I vacuum sealed them. The packs include a weeks worth of hot chocolate/ oatmeal/ hard and chocolate candy/ assorted nuts/ different seasonings/ a couple of books of matches/ and other necessary but not thought about before hand items..

I have put them in with a weeks worth of MRE's and freeze dried meals which I currently have stored in cardboard boxes until I can find more of the 20mm larger sized mil-surplus ammo cans for long term storage. They should survive storage in an outbuilding or vehicle, immersion in water, being in a collapsed building, or be handy if I need to grab and go if I am sent to provide emergency communication for a disaster. I try not to be a drain of resources when I go into a disaster area - I am usually self-contained for at least a week with my own radios/ gear/ food/ water/ and supplies. 

I will attach a pic of how I am setting up each weeks worth of food supplies. Not shown are the included mess kit/ water/ and cooking stove(s) and fuel. I don't drink coffee, but I included some in case I run across someone that does. All of the included items were bought on sale, or at the dollar store - so as to not break the budget!

MGM - congrats on being close to not having to send in those mortgage checks. I on the other hand will be writing my checks for a long time to come.

TDD- In the last couple of day have made pans of lasagna/ and enchiladas in order to make into individual meals for the freezer. I am trying to get to the point where I can cook a turkey or two. I currently have several turkeys residing in my chest freezer waiting their turn in the oven.

I did an inventory of my baking supplies and I have more than enough on had to start my holiday baking of bread/ banana nut bread/ and several kinds of cookies. I like to give them away as presents instead of something that came from the store.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome home radiofish! Looks like you have been a busy bee!

I placed an order with Honeyville today........Did you know they are totally sold out of Freeze Dried Chicken.....All of it!! Danged Doomsday Preppers! 

I ordered 96 cans of Tuna and 20 lbs of coffee from Amazon.

I did have the pleasure of talking with a workmate of mine....in great depth.....about starting to buy a few things here and there, to get started with her "preps". She had gotten herself overwhelmed....I talked her down....she thinking a little more clearly now. I had taught her to shoot.....she was jumping in headlong and freaking out a little. Tap the brakes and breathe! Rome wasn't built in a day!!, etc.! LOL!

Feed store trip this weekend, shooting range and Cabela's on the list.

Hi Jen- How are you doing?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm hanging in there TDD. My son's cold and slithered out of his body and into mine, so we started Christmas Break a bit early. Waiting for it to travel down to my chest so I can cough it out.

Put our group order in with Emergency Essentials....because one of the group members reminded me too, lol. Spent the morning doing the monthly shopping, picked up 2 of a few things that we only used 1 of this past month. The morning shopping zapped all my energy, and a few brain cells, so I was glad for the reminder.

Dr's "fix" for my lymph-node didn't work, so they set me up for an ultrasound next week. Of course, now they are getting better on their own. DH says to go anyways.....just in case. So I will head off to the medical facilities next week and cough all over the poor techs.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Radiofish, I'm impressed with your ingenuity in replacing your antenae! I'll have to remember that one.

Manygoats, I miss your posts, and looked here to see if you were posting. Congrats on being so close to having that home paid off! You do a lot by yourself with Abby gone now. Good for you! Are you doing anything in those tanks to prevent algae? Water is our bigest and worst missing link to survival if something ever happens. We MUST get something in place.

Going to a mini class on aquaponics this week, so hope to learn if it's doable here. Did more canning and dehydrating, purchased a few more preps, put more of the things that would be needed in the basement where they might survive a tornado if we had one, rather than in the garage which might be gone!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, Jan, I only have internet on the occasional slow night at work (like tonight), and on my phone at the moment, so I don't post as much. It's hard on my thumbs to type on my phone, lol. I'm in the process of getting high-speed internet at the house again, so I will be on the computer way too much after it's hooked up again! I was going to sign up a few months ago, and then didn't remember to return the phone call, so I started all over again tonight.  I have a lot of continuing education to do for my recert as an RN-BC and a limited amount of time to get it done, so it's now or never. I've missed posting and being a part of the conversation at CF!

I'm painting the water tanks black to shut out light, then painting them white over the black to avoid having them heat too much in the summer. Eventually, I'll enclose them to totally keep out the light. I also hope to have one in my (planned) greenhouse, painted black, to use as a heat sink.

My plans for a siphon didn't work so well. My hose was too stiff in the cold to coil well. As a result, I had pockets of air trapped in the hose and it wouldn't siphon. I have more flexible hoses, but not long enough to get from the barrel I wanted to siphon from to the tank. I'll have to use a barrel that is closer, but that one has a bit of sediment in the bottom I don't want to stir up. I may have to dip out as much of the water as I can, dump the rest, scrub it out and pour the water back in the barrel before siphoning. I'm sure I'll figure it out. I have some days off coming up, so as long as I don't mind freezing my hands, I'll get it done. 

Other than that, I've been working on sorting out paperwork (I have an embarrassingly large backlog), in prep for fiing income taxes, and keeping ahead of the firewood needs, plus working. Not much else going on here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So far this morning......I have made a REALLY big batch of laundry soap. Also, made 12 # 10 cans of Suet :bacon grease & cracked corn for the fowl. Loaded the Dehydrator with mashed Sweet Potato patties. I have 20lbs of Carrots to process next, and then several bags of Cranberries.

Venturing into Jerky making as well.

DH added in several new flashlights, yesterday....and another Machete. 

Plan to work in preps doing rotation and inventory. I know I need to add paper products.

Dh is already out to Cabela's to do a big ammo run after he does the Feed store order.

Our Cuz has added 20 more Solar Panels and has so much resolve.


*****Later that day****** Been doing an inventory in the pantries .......made an additional order to Honeyville & Amazon for more products. Some case goods at reasonalbe prices with free shipping.

Dh came home with 18-8 packs of paper towels......so.....that took care of some of the paper products.....still need others. Those were put in 55 gal barrel for storage.

We ordered in extra dog food, as well.

He checked the generators and batteries in the other farm vehicles.... topped off any fluids, and all tires are aired and acceptable.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like we are adding more venison. Bill went out this morning (on our property) with his muzzleloader. He was just planning to sit up in the tree stand but going in he kicked up a couple of does and then before he could even get up in the tree he heard another one and boom, got her. He was back within the hour to tell me. I still had grandkids here (just waiting on my daughter to get off work) when he left so I didn't go.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

TDD, how do you prepare your sweet potato patties? Says the person with 2 big bags of them...... :help:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

3 Ravens- I boil them in the skins until they are softish, cool in the fridge.... remove the skin, cut them in to "rounds" about 1 in thick, then mash into patties between wax paper...use rolling pin. They dry very well. 

I picked up this hint from Dehydrate2store, a couple of years ago. I have another load in right now, Thank goodness 1 have 2 Excaliber 9 trays, cause I have a case of them to process!

They do dry "sharp", so I vacpak them with an oxygen absorber & then wrap several layers of Saran wrap around the paks......just to make sure. Then add the package into a large Mylar bag,in a 5 gal bucket, with other items and seal it all up and store away! Hope this helps you!

Still working in the pantries and looking for additional space. I am trying to get more creative with storage.... buuuuuuuut there is only so much room! Here in Texas, we have to worry about excessive heat.....so, that eliminates alot of area's for food...especially.

I am suffering from what I call "5 gallon Bucket-itis", And I have to make room for the cases from Honeyville, I just ordered. Those #10 cans take up a bunch of room! I don't want to become disorganized, just because of room constraints.:hair


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is my first post in the journal thread. I have been reading the journal posts the last couple of months and have enjoyed it.

I am excited to report that my DH is now an authentic prepper. Amazingly enough, I think this was sealed Revolution and Doomsday Preppers. We were watching Revolution one night and out of nowhere he said "It's going to be that bad or worse, Honey. We better get ready." lol I said, "yeah, I guess we should." He has know I was a prepper and has been very supportive, but I think it was because he like the cool tools and things I would bring home. So, now we have agreed that we need to review our status and every night we will review something from my lists and work on it. Then he says, "You know, when I set to do something, it goes gangbusters." And that is true...

Accomplished:
Added more food and supplies to cellar.
Added some medicinal herbs to my cabinet.
Added some good cheese making information to my book.

To DO:
Make my first batch of cow milk products.
Prepare seed list for next years garden
Add new shelves to my pantry and re-organize my cabinets and pantry.

Belle


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Belle! Awsome news!

OK, now it my turn to brag.......I have been head down in the pantriesall weekend....I cleaned, and dusted, filled and mylar packed 5 more5 gal buckets, vac packed 25 lbs of Potato flakes. Went thru 2010 dehydrated fruits and decided Kiwi is a waste of time and $$......They looked yukkie.......went into the trash........ eveything else did pretty well. The Dehydrators have been purrring non stop....so, I'll be vac paking that stuff in the morning. 

DH had to beat the heck out of the last Gamma lids I bought, but he finally got them on....I don't know what was wrong with those things, but they just did not want to go on like all the others have. Needless to say, I won't use that source again.

I need to order more 1000cc oxygen absorbers and xtra large Mylar bags, but other than that, I think we are pretty good right now.... with the orders I have enroute. I am try to keep EVERYTHING topped off and full. 

Also Put together another chrome storage rack for the #10 cans.

Dh Vac packed ammo and stowed it away.

Next, on the list, working in the baking products pantry.

I'm really tired tonight, but it is a good tired.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I have been trying to find more storage space for all of the prep items here, and I can only find so much space in a house that is less than 700 sq. ft. in size... 

I now have large multi-packs of TP and paper towels on the top shelves in my radio room, because I got them on sale last week.

On eBay I found some small but yet very shrill metal whistles priced at less than $5.00 dollars for 10 of them - I got 2 auctions worth (20) of them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170915400921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I have given a few of them away, and the recipients have really liked them. At just under 2 inches in length, they fit well on a key ring. I am going to put one whistle in each of my bags and large ammo cans full of prep items..

Apparently the salsa that my neighbor and myself made and canned in September/ October has been a hit with all of the recipients. We have had several requests from folks wanting to buy more, so we are using the funds generated to buy more pint sized mason jars - I found some cases of pint sized mason jars at Winco priced at around $7.50 per dozen. I have also been watching Craigslist for additional mason jars. I guess that my neighbor and myself will be shooting for the 300+ jars of salsa mark next year. Not to mention that we will be canning even more whole tomatoes in quart jars, and making up several more large batches of tomato sauce in the pint and a half sized jars (28 ounce) when the tomatoes are ripe.

I have been trying to use some of the older food items in my storage this month. I still haven't gotten around to cooking a turkey yet, but it might happen later this week. If I get snowed in, then it will be time to put a turkey in the oven!

I am hoping that between Christmas and New Years to get some target shooting time in, here on the hill. I have a new to me Taurus model 80 .38 special revolver with a 4 inch barrel that I have yet to fire. I just might break out my Winchester and Marlin level action carbines that are chambered in .357 magnum/ .38 special, and fire off a few hunded rounds if the weather does cooperate. I did order another 500 rounds of .38 special (LRN - lead round nose) ammunition recently off of the internet, which hasn't arrived yet.

Otherwise we are expecting some snowfall here on the hilltop (4 or more inches according to the weather service), over the next couple of days. If it does snow - I will stay home, since several sections of the County Road are rather steep (even for a 4X4 with good tires). I could make it down the hill, but coming back up might be more of an adventure than I would want!

Jan in Co - Shooting an arrow up into a tree is much easier than climbing a tall tree in order to put a halyard line for holding up my wire antennas. I learned that lesson long ago!

MGM - I am too cheap to get satellite internet, so I am stuck on dial-up till the local phone company runs a fiber optic cable up here in the next year or two (as we have been told by the AT&T techs that have been working on the system along the road).

TDD - I need to get myself a dehydrator sometime soon. But I will keep on canning up things that I find on sale! If we had more sun here along the coast, I could try dehydrating things in a closed vehicle - but the fog has a way of prohibiting that and that is also why I haven't tried building a solar oven either..

But besides baking up some bread/ banana nut bread/ and cookies to give away right out of the oven - I am all ready for the Holidays!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Met DH for lunch today. He made a confession....apparently his Christmas Plan is falling apart. We have friends that have an FLL and sell things at cost (they have an un-related business, so they added an FLL so they could buy things for themselves at cost). He has them getting us a 10/22 Takedown....but they can't get their hands on it by Christmas. Their supplier's are already all allocated. For $95 less then all the local gun shops are selling them for, we'll wait. 

The Turkey was going to split it between the 3 of us. Since it breaks down into 3 pieces, he was going to wrap and then hide each piece. Then we'd each open a clue - with only every third word!!! Then we'd have to get together and figure out what the clues were and start hunting. He's bumbed that he can't full fill that, lol. I told him Mother's Day isn't that far off, he could have held it till then....he said there was no way he'd be able to wait that long once he had his hands on it. The Big Turkey!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF, did you get your snow? There's enough on the ground here to make it pretty outside, but not expected to last long enough for a white Christmas, more's the pity! High speed fiberoptic finally made it to my neighborhood, so internet is finally affordable. I'm supposed to be on line this Friday, provided the world is still here, lol.

TDD, good for you on the pantry preps! I still need to spend some time re-organizing mine. It's on the perennial to-do list.

Jen, your hubs is so sweet...too bad he wasn't able to get it in time for Christmas! I'm sure the backlog on weapons is getting longer every day with all the talk of new controls. Did it ever occur to any of those folks that if the women at the school were known to be ARMED, the kid wouldn't have have seen them as a target?! Okay, stepping off my soapbox. 

PB, how wonderful to have your dh on board the prep wagon with you! It sure makes it easier when you have a prepping partner instead of someone making fun of your preps, as seen on several of the Doomsday Prepper shows recently.

I've been cutting more firewood, doing some splitting each day. I also finally pulled out the airbeds yesterday and started mending leaks. I'll blow them back up tonight and see if I got all the leaks on the first try. Somehow I doubt it, lol. If I have to take in family, I'd like to have a comfortable place for them to sleep. And one last prep I've put in place and in use...I finally tore up a bunch of old towels into washcloth size and put them to use as TP. Much nicer than paper TP, the quality of which seems to be declining even as the price rises. I figure I'll save money on paper TP and be able to apply it to something else!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -Thanks gf! I love to step back and look at them, after I have spent so much time and energy on them. But, I have much more work to do. 
I am trying to rethink things.
I ordered a case of Yoders canned Bacon and still looking for some needed items.

Jen- Your DH is a SWEET "BIG Turkey"!

RF - Be sure to post pics of some of that Delish Banana Bread!!

Eveyone have a great day...Gotta go!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Trying my best to pick up pricier items at a better price. Again, I found a coffee sale and bought as much as they would let me. 10 bags.....They price matched $3.99..... their price was 7.99. SCORE!! That is 20 bags this week. I am going back..... Grabbed a few canned goods...that were not fantastic prices.....but..... I was OK with what they were charging and it filled a gap I have...had.

It's terrifically cold this morn...50mph winds. I will be surprized if the elect stays on all day. But we have the whole house gennie we installed, last year. The house is warm and dinner is cooking.... so we are good to go. 

Still no moisture here... we are once again under wildfire warnings. All I want for Christmas is a good RAIN.

I am on the run.....have a great one!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I only got to blow up one airbed, but it looks like it's holding. I swear Abby had half a roll of duct tape over a 1/4" long slit!  And it's not like duct tape works on those airbeds - that's why I have plenty of repair kits on hand. Sheesh. Gotta check 2 more to see if they hold air with weight on them. If they do, that gives me 3 queen and one twin size bed. Plenty of extra bedding on hand, too.

TDD - I hope you get your Christmas wish...I'm thinking rain (or snow) for you! Great score on the coffee. That's something I like to keep in really good supply here - I need my caffeine!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

MGM - I never thought of old towels! DS cut up his flannel sheet one night when he was a small boy (he was at the exploring with scissors age). I was wise enough to keep it, 10 yrs later I thought to start cutting it into squares to use for TP. I sew them together for double ply, lol. So far only we girls use them as we only use them for #1. But I have some nice dark colored ones made up in the event they are needed some day for more 

We will be gun shop hopping this afternoon. Our range is offering an open range day for non-member to come over one Saturday and try out their new Christmas presents. No pressure to join the club, our membership is full, but people are welcome to be added to waiting list. SO we are going to go the the local shops and see if they will let us put up a sign about it. Of course while we are there will will be on the look out for a few things. We have been putting off picking up some sorts of ammo (most defense rounds). I'll hit the ATM and get some cash and will make some "small purchases" here and there.

With the the possible tightening of gun laws, DH asked if we should consider picking up another SR9. In the event we felt I needed to carry (Okay, I need to take the course, yet) it might be good to for me to already own my handgun. I'm torn on this. I see the logic, but know the odds of me carrying (barring major changes in our world) are nill to none. So I'm debating the loss of $400. He mentioned this to me on the way to work this morning, which leaves me only an hour and a half to decided. What are the odd there will be one locally??


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

mgm...we use our greenhouse patching tape for plastic anything....extra sticky and doesn't pull off. Get it thru FarmTek. Holds lots better than duct tape. Kept a waterbed going for years after it got major hole. As to butt wipes we stocked up on the cheap-o washclothes that you can get bundles of at the dollar stores. Last worn flannel sheet got cut up for gun cleaning squares for my son. Think he has a lifetime supply but always getting new guns as does his wife so maybe not.

Sure wish we could get some good prices on coffee...got thru 3 pots a day for just the two of us. Hey, it's our only vice!

Tried posting earlier but the wind took my power out...message gone. Seems to have died down a bit but thru the night it was scary with 40-50 mph winds, scary lightning, thunder, tornado warnings, 2" of rain. Now spitting a bit of snow but ground too warm for anything to stick here. Blew to town and picked up the deals,hit the library, took eggs in that we sell at the feed store where the owner promptly took them all out to his truck! Says he always waits for our blue and green eggs. Who knew? Get more there than at the farm so ok with me. Chickens still covering the cost of their feed. 

Hope no one is suffering in this march of crazy weather across the country...and more predicted for Christmas week. See tornado warnings all across the south.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, every where we went was happy to take a sign to post. Picked up ammo at two differnt places. And finally, the big local store we really like had some SR9c's in the case Of course while standing there waiting our turn 2 sold (as well as many others)! Dh talked to the guy ahead of us "in line" and suggested the SR9 over the XD he was thinking about. DH told him the big selling point is the SR9 is US made. Guy said....the XD says US, too. Then DH pointed out the ingraving on the grip that say made in Croatia..... Guys eyes popped out. He bought the SR9c. Yeah, I got one too. On sale, cheaper then anyone online by about $40-50, plus no shipping fees. 

None of the other local guys had any SR9's....although one did have a Ruger 1911 - guy there calls it "the Unicorn" because it's rumored to exist but noone's seen one, lol. Took him 18 months to get the one in his shop. Dh was in the big shop a few weeks back....the full racks of AR's were gone. We know everyone is saying they are going out the door at crazy speeds.....but it's another thing to see it


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mutti, I may have to check out that greenhouse tape...I found a few holes that didn't mend well on the other 2 airbeds, so they are not ready for use yet. I think my mistake was putting a bit of Saran wrap over the patch to keep it from oozing and sticking the wrong parts together when I folded them up to wait out the 24 hour cure time. Between the plastic wrap and folding the plastic airbeds up, it didn't allow air in to cure the glue. Well, duh! So, I have them laying out all over my living room now, and hoping the patches will hold with more cure time.

Jen, congrats on the new "toy". Guns and ammo are flying off the shelves out here, too. One of the local stores reported $20K in gun sales last weekend. 

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who is using TP alternatives! The toweling is very absorbent, and very soft. I have flannel sheets (Christmas prints on major after Christmas clearance at Goodwill), and I also have about 2 dozen of the cheap washrags on hand, but hadn't pulled them out to use - they were new and it seemed like a waste to use NEW washcloths on my bum, dontcha know!  On the sheets, I'd start thinking about how I'd need to get out the sewing machine and zig-zag all those edges, or get together with my favorite sister to use her serger...I was letting "making them perfect" get in the way of actually making them! I finally just ripped those nice, old, soft, thick towels into approx washcloth sized pieces avoiding the raggedy parts and said "Good enough!". They'll probably fray a bit before I finally get them stitched, but in the meantime, I'm saving money. They're so soft that it feels quite decadent to use them, lol! 

I was so looking forward to getting my high speed internet today...but there is a technical problem at Century Link, so it won't get hooked up until after they "engineer a solution". So, I'm still typing with my thumbnails and reading HT on a 2"x3" (approx) screen. Looks like not until after Christmas, at least. Oh, well, no sense worrying about stuff that I can't do anything about. I have plenty of other things to keep me busy.

Scored 4 more windowpanes out back of the glass shop this morning. I saw them there last night on the way to work, but figured someone would have snagged them overnight. I was thrilled to find them still waiting for me this morning.  :sing: I'm sure I have all the glass I need for my sunroom/greenhouse now, but I need windows up in the 2nd story of the shed, they work for cold frames, and I will probably end up building another greenhouse after I collect enough window glass for it. I figure windows rank right up there with 5 gallon buckets and pallets as useful items I can't pass up no matter how many I have.

Couldn't sleep this morning and I have tonight off, so I stayed up and worked around the place until I just couldn't take one more step. Ran another tank of gas through the chainsaw after I sharpened it, packed some of the rounds to the woodpile, packed plenty of wood into the hearth, split kindling, scrubbed the kitchen and bathroom, unloaded the windows (one slider door panel and 3 window panels about 18"x42" and pallets out of the back of the truck and did all the usual chores. I was contemplating digging postholes for the sunroom corners when I realized I could NOT do one more blessed thing! I "hit the wall". Less than 4 hours sleep since Wed afternoon will do that to a body sooner or later. I even resorted to the extra strong pain meds tonight. Hopefully, if I'm not hurting, I'll be able to sleep.

So, that's how I prepped on the "last day of the world", lol! Looks like I'll have to wrap presents after all. I'd figured there wasn't any sense in wrapping them if the world was gonna come to an end before Christmas, right?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this week I survived the latest several inch snowfall, 50+ mph winds with sideways rain, falling trees, and a commercial power/ land line phone outage (no dial-up internet) - all since Monday afternoon. Our commercial power and phones were restored late last night/ early this morning around 3 am. I know that the room lights came on and woke me up, since I had left the light switch in the on position for just that purpose. I did fire up my 1,500 watts generator yesterday, and it was able to run my newer and smaller "energy star" fridge, or my 7 cubic foot chest freezer - a light, and the charger on my laptop computer at the same time. My fridge was filled with food for the Holidays, so I did not want all of the contents to go South on me.. I did have to put my 10 amp battery charger on my 3 deep cycle batteries (240 Amp Hours of capacity) under my radio bench, to top off the charge (to bring up the voltage closer to 13.8 VDC) after running my radio equipment for a couple of days. When the sky is dark gray, the 50 watts of solar panels do not produce much current!

I do now know what my weak points here are - with a mostly electric house, I do need to make up a cable and install a electrical main line disconnect switch, in order to hook up my large generator to provide 220 Volts AC to run my built stove top/ oven/ water heater/ and well pump. I did not run out of water since I have a 2,500 gallon tank and gravity feed so it is not a pressurized system. 

On the other hand, my neighbors have a pressurized system and ran out of water. But they have a propane stove/ oven so they sent me home with a care package of snickerdoodle and chocolate chip cookies. I was able to cook somethings on the top of my wood stove, since it was going 24/ 7 during the snow and power outage! I gave them access to my water tank which is next to my gate up near their house, so all of us banded togeather to overcome our deficiencies in our preps!

Plus I suprized my neighbors when the wife was almost out of coffee. I don't drink the 'swampwater' but she was amazed that I had packages of instant coffee here in my supplies. I was able to give her enough to keep her from having the D.T.'s due to caffene withdrawls. I also don't drink alcohol either, since I don't like the way it makes me feel - yet I do keep several smaller bottles of it on hand - just in case..

Today I was able to get down the hill to run my errands, do my last minute shopping, and helped Joyce the 86 year old get her last minute things done before Christmas arrives. I will be spending Christmas Eve with the neighbors, and Christmas Day with my friends the 'walking wounded'. We call jokingly call ourselves that, since most of us use canes, walkers, wheelchairs, or crutches in order to get around. I am sure that I will gain a couple more pounds from all of the good food and such that will be served at those gatherings.

TDD - I will post pics of my baking efforts including banana nut bread with sunflower seeds instead of walnuts, and Polish "Kolacki" cookies. The Kolacki's are cream cheese pastry cookies with strawberry preserve filling coated with powdered sugar - when I get time to bake this weekend. Tomorrow I am going with my neighbor (his father was a Marine Parachutist in WWII) and participate with the Marine's doing "Toys For Tots" in giving away the goodies to the kids. I have a feeling that once again, I will be the gatekeeper and allowing only so many folks and their kids in at a time. I am sure that it will be a great time again, for everyone involved.

MGM - We got less than 5 inches of snow, but with the steep roads up here, all of my neighbors decided to stay home during this last storm. Then the temperature rose melting the snow with the sideways pouring rains and 50+ mph winds. Several large trees came down and landed across the County Blacktop Road, but no one was seriously injured from the storm/ falling debris.

Well since the end of the world did not happen today, I guess that I can start thinking about January 2013 and my next 600 miles R/T in order to go down to the VA Hospital in San Francisco. Now to start thinking about repacking my travel bag and to make sure that I have no weapons or live ammunition in it, for when I go onto a Federal Facility.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:buds:Well, I guess the Mayan's just went out for a bottle of Tequila....and never got back to the Calandar. We are still here, too!

I have received my Honeyville Order...only took two days! Dang, that is with their regular shipping of $4.49. Also, received my Amazon Tuna 96 cans worth. 

I also made another trip to Walmart Neighborhood store and they price matched every thing I picked up. I got 10 more bags of coffee, so that's 30 this week. I picked up 4 cases of various Green Giant vegs. I did not want to empty the shelves, with folks trying to do their holiday shopping. I will beputting all this stuff away this weekend. 

I ordered some "Canned" ammo, and a bit more of freeze dried stuff from Ready Reserve.

If you guys think guns and ammo are flying out of the stores where you are.......You ought to be here in Texas! OMG!!:run:

I can't even get a lane at the shooting gallery this weekend.....and they always make room for me, 'cause I am a"regular Preferred" customer. :indif:harrrumph!

Jen -I'm glad you got your new "hardware".

RF - I can't wait to see your pics!! My DH was just at the VA this week......It is always dreaded.

MGM - Take a breath, sweet pea! You work too, hard!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We ran down and checked on FIL, he's been sick for over a month now. DH is not a very observant guy, so he missed how sick his dad was when he was down there hunting gre: It looks like he's turning the corner, but will still be "off" for a few weeks. On the up side he did take himself to the Dr's (a minor miracle) last week and go back for a follow up just after Christmas.

Hit Aldi's and picked up 6 bags of flour for $.99, as well as brown& white sugar. That will top off the sugar buckets and give another flour bucket.

Might head out to the range later and start breaking in the new SR9 - it's cold and the wind whips off the field on a good day, so I may chicken out. DH brought back FIL's rifle that's "acting up". We'll run a few round through it, too, so DH has a good handle on what it's doing before dropping it off at the gunsmiths. Our Midway USA order from Monday arrived yesterday. Picked up a primer feed for the re-loader. Didn't realize we needed another small piece, so we braved the crowds at the local shop. Gun counter was 2 people deep, but the had LOTS of staff. No one seem put out by the wait. Gun people can be rather polite, lol. Since we were there we picked up some more powder. Not knowing what Washington may try to do, our imaginations are running away with us a bit......need more powder. But then I always think we need more powder (and components and store bought ammo). DH is happy with a half bottle. I would like 2 un-opened for every open, but I compromise. I do have him up to one full for each open, now.

Our group order from Emergency Essentials is late. Apparently it's "stuck" in the snow in the midwest. Left UT on the 19th, was supposed to be here yesterday.....still hasn't made it to the regional terminal. Oh well, it will get here when it gets here. Too bad, though for some, as a few items people ordered are Christmas gifts.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I managed to get everything put away. Then I made another Honeyville "wish list", I am hoping for a discount code this time...... I used to get them......but, I guess they took me off the list . 

The special stuff I ordered from KA Flours is here. I will put all that away tomorrow.

DH & I both a still fighting head colds....no fun. I got to get myself out & finish the holiday items still needed......But, I napped this afternoon.

Jen - I have never ordered from EE, you like them?? What types of things do you order? Are they ready made meals....just add water?

Mutti- I wish I could get some of this "cheap" coffee to you. I don't know why they are running it on sale.......but I am glad. I'm the only coffee drinker here...and it's my only vice! Ha! Our Kroger and Albertsons both had it on sale and Walmart matched the $3.99 a bag. That's a full $3 bucks each off! so, yeah, I spent a lot on my coffee stores....but, I save a lot , too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey TDD, what size and brand is the coffee? I wish we still had Albertsons in the area, but as far as I know, only in Vancouver. No Kroger's here, although Fred Meyer is owned by Kroger. Still, if I had an Vancouver Albertson's ad in hand, I wonder if our local WM would ad match? Hmm, have to see if any of the folks around here have the ads from this week, if the sale is on. Worth a try, if I get a chance. I'm partial to Folger's Classic Roast, but if I was totally out, I suppose any coffee would taste good! I think I still have 6-8 unopened cans...getting low. Like you and Mutti, it's my only vice (well, that and junk food  ).

Oh my, I slept through all of the 21st! After posting, I couldn't fall asleep, so I did laundry and dishes, hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs, scrubbed the filters for my Berkey, added water to filters and red food dye to make sure they still filter all the nasties (working fine), replaced batteries in both my LED headlamps, and a few other little things. Finally fell asleep around midnight and briefly woke up around noon long enough to use the bathroom and get a snack, then straight back to sleep until I had to get up for chores and work! 

Probably a good thing I did sleep, because I have a big day planned. Up to see my kids and grands in the morning, then to visit with my sister and BIL in the afternoon. Can't wait to see them, as it's been MONTHS since the last visit.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I have received my Honeyville Order...only took two days! Dang, that is with their regular shipping of $4.49. Also, received my Amazon Tuna 96 cans worth.


did you get a deal on the tuna?? It has been so expensive lately...If you have a link to a good deal Id be very grateful


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..someone used to post the Honeyville discount here. I get it so will post. I like to wait for the 15% off months. My son called me past 11 pm other nigh-woke me up- to ask about storing food..was I shocked. He's never laughed at us but really wasn't interested. I'd always told him we planned on him and his wife to be here they weren't called up for duty.

Found our local grocery stores' Best Choice Columbian coffee is in metal cans and have started stashing an extra can when finances allow. Much prefer grinding beans though .Used to have beans at Aldi that we really like but,of course, discontinued.

We like EE for long term stuff like beans and rice that we don't plan to open. Don't have to locate buckets/bags. Just date them and stick in the storage room. Plus we've never had a backorder with them; everthing arrives promptly. We especially like their potato flakes and dry milk which we stock by the case. And their soup mixes,too. Last thing I got from Honeyville was oat groats and they were super clean. DH flakes his own. Also bought rye berries thru there for bread...very fresh. Sprouted some for the chickens to see if they were viable.

We don't buy much ready to prepare cans. Prefer to buy ingredients. We've had a storage food recipe everyday this week...on purpose. Best was chicken/rice. Home canned chicken, soup from the creme-of-anything recipe I got here. Dehydrated mushrooms,onion, parsley from the garden and rice. Rice is grown in the Bootheel of MO. Lasagna another night with everything from the farm. Even made the mozarella. Always have soup ingredients and homemade biscuit mix....had split pea this week. Learning how to use the stuff I dehydrated.

I often forget to use my stored stuff. Using my grocery money for seed orders!! Lucky for me DH will eat anything as long as he gets fed his 3 squares....he doesn't regard 9 days in the pot as a deterant so must be watched!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I bought Starbucks for $ 6.99, $3 off. ( Which I prefer) The 3.99 coffee is Community (any grind) $3.99 , Also $3 off . All of it is 12 oz. I will mix them. Mary, I didn't even have the ad with me the first two times. They just said ..OK, when I told them the price. I'd try it if I was you....All they can say is no. Several Stores had Folgers on sale, as well......I think one of them was Kroger. Is there a Tom Thumb/Safeway/ Randalls up there???

Beaglebiz - I got 48 cans for $46. Free shipping. Cheaper than I find it here. Just log on to amazon.com groceries. The last time they had a sale on 48 cans...was about 2 yrs ago. A bunch of us HTPosters stocked up on Tuna then. 

You are right about Tuna being so expensive.....I haven't found it on a true sale in a long while.

Mutti - I used to get those 15% offs, also....but, I have not gotten any thing in ages. I hate paying full pop for stuff, when I know they typically discount.

I can buy at the Restaurant Supply, so , I usually get my flour/sugar/rice and beans from them. Better prices...But, I have to re-pack it.

I dehydrate a lot of stuff myself, but I wanted to get a stock of "Freeze Dried" items for really long storage. I prefer not having the prepackaged ready foods. Like you, I would much rather have the "ingredients", and make my own recipes.

I am schelduling several dump trucks full of manure and compost to be brought in for the garden. I have a lot of seeds, but always like to order a fresh supply. Our issue is going to be water. We are low..... we dug 2 feet down.... bone dry. Our lake is very low and we have had no measurable rain, since late Spring. We are only getting skirted by the moisture next week.



***Later that day*****

Been running last minute errands, Got Oil CHanged , new wiper blades, filled up, washed car, picked up last minute fixins and a few gifts and gift cards,

Ran in to Walgreens......They have Hunts Tomato Sauce 3/1.00......Their usual price is .99 can, Star Kist TUNA .89 limit 3, usual 1.29. 
Honey Boy Pink Salmon 2.49 limit 6. reg 3.89 a can. I grabbed up to my limits. 

May make another run tomorrow on my way home from work. Thought ya'll might like to know! If they are out at Walgreens....remember price match a Walmart!

Also, brought home 6 more Free, 5 gal pickle buckets.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't done much this month other than stock up on bake good supplies. 

Can't wait to hit the after Christmas sales. I hope to get nuts and candles.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD - Sorry it took so long to get back to you, haven't been online...too busy (not prepping). We use EE only due the group buying thing. They have different items available for group buy each month. If you can order the number needed for the group price (often a very nice discount) then you also get free shipping. We seem to only pull an order together 1-2 times a year. This last month they had butter powder on sale for $14 a can if you bought 12. I was surprised, we actually got that many!! The people in my "group" usually don't go for the food items.....more the emergency kids. I was happy as $14 for butter powder is a great price and I wanted 2.

Never have bought or tried the "meals in a bag" things for EE or anyon else. So I'm no help there. I have bought from Honeyville as well as EE and find thier quality equal in their dried foods. I buy based on price (including shipping).


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Looks like we may actually get snow out of this new storm tracking our way. We are in the 6-12" band of se Mo. Would be nice moisture for our pastures. Does anyone else think it is goofy how the weather channel is naming winter storms as if they were hurricanes??? No plans here for travel but booted the turkey dinner up a couple of hours. Son and dil will be here. Only 30 minute drive for them but the roads are treacherously curvy and mountainous.

Darn cow in heat...don't think the AI guy is gonna come out for one cow today. Pa called neighbor who has bull. Since his heifers are champion fence jumpers and are constantly in our fields maybe we can work a deal. At this point don't care what breed it is; just want her bred. All she is is an expensive manure factory. Has been semi-willingly feeding our feeder calf after loosing hers at birth. He's happy but she doesn't like the stanchion! 

Great. Will turn her out with his girls and let them all in our back pasture. Hasn't been grazed all year so lots of grass...which is why his heifers are all fence hopping.He's been bringing home alot ofhay lately and that sure is expensive right now.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking forward to the after Christmas sales. I need to get milk sometime tomorrow but dread getting out and about. Will cruise the clearance racks though and see what's available. I'd like to find some candles, baking goods, and a few things to put away for next year's stockings. 

Have to get some more flour and sugar next week. I finally found a good recipe for yeast rolls and we've been eating quite a bit of them. I intend to try the recipe using whole wheat flour and honey this upcoming week. Dh has really been putting away the iced tea lately so that's where our sugar has been going. Also need to buy a few more boxes if tea bags. 

I'd like to find a good deal on some green coffee beans in bulk. May begin that search soon. 

Dh is still trying for a deer. I'm hoping between him and my brother, we may get one more in before season ends.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sad news... We lost our Sheeba.....one of my beautiful, loyal and hard working Border Collies.........Our hearts are broken, just broken.


We did get a bit of rain...and a White Christmas...be it the saddest ever....

Hope everyone elses was bright.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD. So sorry about your loss. We lost our 18 year old English setter this year and it still surprizes me when I come downstairs and she isn't there. A loyal farm dog is more than a pet.

We only got an inch of snow out of that mess--most blew away in the high winds. Many got buried and the vicious storms/tornados were not expected on Christmas. Know Arkansas surely needed the moisture. Texas and OK too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss TDD....

Storm is hitting here, today. Of course DH took his car in for routine maintenance, then decided to use mine to run a county over to drop his dad's gun off at the gunsmith's. Normally it takes him 20 to get there....20 mins in I called him (about his Jeep). Due to weather and traffic he is only 1/2 way :bash: They are saying we will get 1-2" an hours for 5-8 hours.....yeah, the roads will be bad!! He can be a bit pig-headed at times...

Mean while the guys are the garage aren't planning to close early due to the snow.....but if they do the owners said they will stay till closing waiting for us to pick up his Jeep. Yeah I told them his was inching his way over to the next county. Of course this means I have to drive in the crud too, to get him to the mechanics. I all I can say is  Least the kids will have a blast out int he snow later......it's a warm wet snow....perfect for snowballs.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

TDD I am feeling your pain! We lost our Great Pyrenees, Max on Christmas morning, our hearts are all broken, but especially mine since I was home with him everyday. He was an amazing farm dog, alerted us to a cougar, treed the ***** who were killing our chickens, and just a few weeks ago woke us up to a skunk in the coop. Not sure how we will make it without him...wondering how long I will cry on my way to the barn.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, TDD and FM4, I am so sorry for both your losses. I stilll miss my favorite old farm dog, Tessa, and it's been years now. Hugs to you both (and to Mutti, too).

TDD, thanks for the coffee update. I do have a Safeway here, so I'll keep an eye out for coffee sales. I missed a good one at Winco not too long ago and am still kicking myself, just a little!

I hope everyone's Christmas was at least mostly good. Did anyone get any new preps as gifts? I haven't received my Christmas gifts from my kids yet, so I'm not sure what they might have found for me. I told them leather gloves are always on my wish list. Doesn't matter how many pair I have, it's never enough. I did have a wonderful Christmas, spent it with my extended family at the annual bash, and got to play with 3 of my grands, including Guppy. Unfortunately, my other kids and grands didn't make it. I sent gifts to them via my son and dil, but still need to stop by to see them all.

I need to make a dentist appt in the morning (or maybe just stop in there on my way home) - I lost a filling and it is driving my tongue crazy. You know how you just can't keep your tongue out of that "crater"? This is the worst time of year to try to get in to see him, with everyone trying to use up their dental bennies before the end of the year. I have brace wax and temporary filling kits at home, neither of which is helpful here at work. I think I have a few more items to add to my locker emergency supplies now!

I found another bundle of bargain lumber at Lowe's Sunday afternoon. 2x10x12's, 2x10x8's and 2x8xeither 8's or 10's. Of the top of my head, I think it was at least a dozen boards, all for about $45. I bought the 3 tab shingles for my shed, so I guess they were willing to give me a really good deal on the cull lumber bundle...came to about 75% off. I'm thinking about building shelves....

Is anyone thinking on New Year's Resolutions (or Goals, as I prefer to call them)? Seems like each year flies by faster than the last...I didn't do all that well on last year's, so I think mine are going to be "recycled" goals!

Still waiting to hear when the internet is coming to my house. So looking forward to being able to type out posts with all 10 fingers again.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Had a quiet holiday here, kids were fighting, so didn't come out. I've got to let them handle things and just focus on getting the house ready for our son to move in with us. Hubs did some shopping at Home Depot yesterday for some preps and timers to turn on the bucket heaters in the barn and chicken house so chores will go faster. I'm ready for spring!

Did a little stocking up but need to do more this week, baking supplies, coffee, and make some seed orders up. I have zillions of seeds, but many are old, so I'm going to try to do some germination tests. If they aren't viable, they'll go to the birds.

Rather than purchasing more guns, I'm in the mode of more ammo for what we do have, and reloading supplies. Must make time to go out and do some target practicing so I'm comfortable with each gun and can pick it up without having to fuss for a long time.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Farm Mom...so sorry about the loss of your pet. Pyrenees are such great dogs. Ours was a rescue and it takes her a while to trust people but she took to her guard duties from day one....actually saw her "herding" the neighbors' loose calf back thru the fence the other morning! She thinks all the livestock around here is her business. Having lived "on the road" she is a terrible scrounge and roamer though...brings stuff home to us...deer hides,skulls, a work boot,bag of beans....always a new surprize! 
Who throws out a perfectly intact bag of beans? Our neighbors say she causes no problems as she ghosts thru their property. I wouldn't want her to be a pest but impossible to fence in.

MGM...hope you get your internet soon. Getting broadband here was great...even better with my new computer. No more groaning and whirling always expecting the final wheeze of a dying machine.

Resolutions are so finite. I prefer goals. The usual...be more organized,exercise more, eat less. Most goals are farm-related. Continue to improve orchard and add more berry plantings. Haul 2x10's from saw mill and get the barn repaired. Expand the garden. Plant buckwheat again and stay on top of the bees so they don't swarm. Plenty of available goals in the country...never enough time.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh got a deer last night so we'll be working it up today. Overnight was nice and cold so it could wait until today thankfully, lol. I really did not want to be up all night working on that. He used some Christmas money to buy himself a used tree stand and I talked to my brother and he has a new safety harness dh can have for free. 

This is actually dh's first deer ever. He's farmed meat before and we're given deer every year but this was the first year he has tried hunting for deer. He was so discouraged but last night totally recharged him. He only has a couple weeks left in season but he's anxious to go again.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

No resolutions here........just the usual.

Wait......I reolve to buy as much "ordinance" as I can,before I can't.

Dh & I can barely stand to look at one another...... we both bust into tears... Sheeba was so very unique and her passing has left a large hole in our hearts. I am trying to gather myself up. There are a few bargains out there I must shop for.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, cry as much as your heart needs you to do...a special dog should be mourned! Hugs, my friend.

Well, I was WAY off on the board count - try 23 assorted boards, not a dozen. All for $45, and I don't see much in the way of flaws so far. 

Stopped at the dentist and was given a 12:20 pm appointment. Only slept for about 30 minutes in the morning, after doing chores, stacking more rounds under trees to dry and hauling wood into the house for the woodstove. Went to the appt and he said, yup, you lost the filling. Come back on the 3rd and we'll fix it right up. Seriously? I take a huge chunk out of my sleep time and you don't even put in a temporary filling???  I picked up some brace wax and temp filling kits after finding that the ones I had on hand at home wouldn't set up. I'm using the brace wax until morning, when I'll see if I can get the new filling kit to work. I'm not impressed with being left with a big rough crater in my mouth for the next week and I intent to tell him so. I've always liked my dentist, but this really shocked me, especially when I took so much time out of my day to be told what I already knew!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

We got the house back in order from all of the Christmas decorations and mess. I love it but, it does mess the house up. 

I've been doing some sewing and mending. Also dehydrating some fruit and making some fruit leathers. It's a great way to fill a cold snow filled winters day. 

We always try to do some type of project on new years eve to keep us busy until midnight. Not sure what it will be yet.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Today is my last day of work as I am officially retiring. I'm still going to be working a couple days a week at the office and as needed online from home training my replacement. My post retirement goal is to dig in and get thru my house in the next few months. I want to go thru every corner, every cupboard, closet, etc. and eliminate, donate, clean up and organize. My dh has been doing the cleaning for the last few years and he does not do corners so I need to dig everything out and clean it up.

I always loved being home keeping house, sewing, gardening, canning etc. But since I've been working full time for the last 25 years I've gotten so my projects were a big effort. I'm hoping with being home full time again I will find I have more energy for the things I love. I realize more energy at my age is problematic but I live in hope!!

Seed catalogs have been arriving so I want to take time to plan my garden soon. Another big project is budgeting to survive on Social Security which is going to require some major downsizing and belt tightening.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy retirement, Ann! Seed catalogues are arriving in droves at my house, too - I really don't need any seeds this year, but I can't resist reading and drooling. 

I want to spend some time this winter crocheting and maybe learning to knit at long last. If I keep my hands busy, maybe I won't be using them to stuff food in my mouth. I love to read during the winter, but when I read, I snack mindlessly at the same time. Not wise!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I second the retirement wishes, Ann! It's different, being home all the time, and a challenge to live on less money, but can be done! I've gotten slack in my efforts, but now determined to get back to sorting and organizing!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy Happy Retirement Ann! May your days now be filled with things you find important!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann--you will love "retirement". Don't know why they call it that as I am busy busy busy all day long. But I'm busy at things I love to do on my own schedule and that's the difference. Have more time to save money instead of buying convenience. Thngs get done in a timely manner. Looking at the new 3" snow we got last night I can kick back and not worry how I'm gonna get to work. 5 pr. of socks under my belt...now on to learning how to knit with more than one color!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Happy "retirement" Ann!

My to-do for the rest of this year is short. My one day off (tomorrow) this week, I'll be heading to the stores and filling a few small holes in the pantry/storage. Dry and canned milk is at the tip top of the list...I ashamedly admit that I've only got one meager box of dry milk. This MUST be remedied!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I am back on the internet after almost a week of having no land line phone service/ dial-up internet. 

The storms that hit the coast right before Christmas (early Sunday 12-23) caused several large Redwood Trees to fall across the County Road (closing it) and they took out several of the power poles. That caused the loss of our commercial power and of course the hard wired phone system. That meant I spent Christmas Eve up at the neighbor's get together with the sound of a generator in the background. Christmas Day I spent down the hill with my friends in town, where we had a full blown turkey dinner with all of the trimmings.

Yet the only problem here was - I could not bake Christmas cookies that Sunday, as I had planned to do. I was glad that I baked several loaves of banana nut bread Saturday Night, when I got home from helping at the local "Toys For Tots" event. Our power was restored the day after Christmas, and the phones were repaired yesterday - but I did not discover it until earlier today.

One item I discovered that I need to get, is another 100 feet long heavy (12-3) extension cord. So when I run my larger generator, I can run one cord thru the back door for the fridge/ chest freezer - and a 2nd extension cord to run my satellite TV system and a few extra lights. I made do by using oil lamps/ candles/ and Coleman lanterns for illumination., and battery operated radios here in the house at night. I was able to cook on my 2 burner Coleman propane camp stove or on top of the wood stove, or I ate a couple of MRE meals on the days that I was not up to cooking in the dark by candle light. They have the instant heater bags, that only require adding water to heat the entree/ side dish.

The weather has not cooperated with my plans for doing some target shooting with my latest firearm acquisition the .38 special revolver here on the hill. It is way to muddy to go to the far side of the property in my 4X4 on the old logging roads, where I usually do my shooting. Maybe it will clear a bit in the next week of so. After that I will to busy, since I have to make another 600+ miles trip to the VA Hospital in San Francisco, and other projects are filling my calendar/ dayplanner for January.

Yesterday I did make up another couple of vacuum sealed accessory packages full of breakfast items (including coffee which I don't drink)/ chocolates/ hard candies/ hot chocolate/ instant oatmeal/ etc.. to go along with all of the MREs and freeze dried meals that I have acquired this month. I now have another 4 weeks worth of easy to fix meals, in case I have a prolonged power outage/ or if I have to go and assist during an earthquake/ flood/ or fire. That way, I am not using supplies needed by the folks that do not have prep items, or if they lost them in a disaster. I try to be self-contained for at least a week, if I am going into a disaster area to provide emergency communications.

TDD - I am attaching a pic of some of the banana nut bread that I baked, before we lost power. It was a hit with everyone I passed it out to. They liked that I had used sunflower seeds in it, instead of walnuts. Sometimes I also use chopped up cashews, in the batter. I am also sorry to hear of the loss of your dog - I know that it is tough to loose a long time pet/ companion.

View attachment 1981


MGM - does your dentist look like the attached picture. It sort of reminds me of some of the Navy Dentists that I had to deal with while I was active duty in the Marine Corps. I tried telling them I was allergic to topical anesthestics that contain "caines"(novocaine, lidocaine, and such. I get a verybad allergic reaction to them and I wind up in the ER, when they are applied.

Now to get ready for what the year 2013 may bring....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I am back on the internet after almost a week of having no land line phone service/ dial-up internet. 

The storms that hit the coast right before Christmas (early Sunday 12-23) caused several large Redwood Trees to fall across the County Road (closing it) and they took out several of the power poles. That caused the loss of our commercial power and of course the hard wired phone system. That meant I spent Christmas Eve up at the neighbor's get together with the sound of a generator in the background. Christmas Day I spent down the hill with my friends in town, where we had a full blown turkey dinner with all of the trimmings.

Yet the only problem here was - I could not bake Christmas cookies that Sunday, as I had planned to do. I was glad that I baked several loaves of banana nut bread Saturday Night, when I got home from helping at the local "Toys For Tots" event. Our power was restored the day after Christmas, and the phones were repaired yesterday - but I did not discover it until earlier today.

One item I discovered that I need to get, is another 100 feet long heavy (12-3) extension cord. So when I run my larger generator, I can run one cord thru the back door for the fridge/ chest freezer - and a 2nd extension cord to run my satellite TV system and a few extra lights. I made do by using oil lamps/ candles/ and Coleman lanterns for illumination., and battery operated radios here in the house at night. I was able to cook on my 2 burner Coleman propane camp stove or on top of the wood stove, or I ate a couple of MRE meals on the days that I was not up to cooking in the dark by candle light. They have the instant heater bags, that only require adding water to heat the entree/ side dish.

The weather has not cooperated with my plans for doing some target shooting with my latest firearm acquisition the .38 special revolver here on the hill. It is way to muddy to go to the far side of the property in my 4X4 on the old logging roads, where I usually do my shooting. Maybe it will clear a bit in the next week of so. After that I will to busy, since I have to make another 600+ miles trip to the VA Hospital in San Francisco, and other projects are filling my calendar/ dayplanner for January.

Yesterday I did make up another couple of vacuum sealed accessory packages full of breakfast items (including coffee which I don't drink)/ chocolates/ hard candies/ hot chocolate/ instant oatmeal/ etc.. to go along with all of the MREs and freeze dried meals that I have acquired this month. I now have another 4 weeks worth of easy to fix meals, in case I have a prolonged power outage/ or if I have to go and assist during an earthquake/ flood/ or fire. That way, I am not using supplies needed by the folks that do not have prep items, or if they lost them in a disaster. I try to be self-contained for at least a week, if I am going into a disaster area to provide emergency communications.

TDD - I am attaching a pic of some of the banana nut bread that I baked, before we lost power. It was a hit with everyone I passed it out to. They liked that I had used sunflower seeds in it, instead of walnuts. Sometimes I also use chopped up cashews, in the batter. 
I am also sorry to hear of the loss of your dog - I know that it is tough to loose a long time pet/ companion.
























MGM - does your dentist look like the attached picture. It sort of reminds me of some of the Navy Dentists that I had to deal with while I was active duty in the Marine Corps. I tried telling them I was allergic to topical anesthetics that contain "caines" (novocaine, lidocaine, and such). I get a very bad allergic reaction to them and wind up in the ER, when they are applied.

















Now to get ready for what the year 2013 may bring....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have no idea what had happened above, with the dual posts and multiple images!

Maybe my phone service isn't fixed as well as I had thought!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - It was funny....any ways. I need to bake some banana bread my freezer is over run with black bananas!

OK, On a serious note.....Those of you who know how BIG Cabela's is.......Dh & I went there yesterday to completely EMPTY ammo shelves........GONE.......ALL OF IT. There were about 10 12 ga big lots and no other.

WE went to out friends at Winchester.......him too. He said there is a 7% metals increase for certain, and an expected 20% increase....if he can even get it.

We both came homeand hopped on the internet scouring......If panic buying hasn't set in......it's close........just sayin! We were not SHOCKED......but, lets say a bit surprised.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I got so wound up over ammo ( lack of)....I forgot to post my good finds!,,,,,,, 1 large Griswold Cast Iron LID!!! WOOHOO!!!! A 1950's wall mounted coffee grinder...perfect condition!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..Great find on the coffee grinder.....freshly ground coffee beans make the very best coffee. I have the hand grinder my folks bought for our summer cottage in the late 50's.Would love to find a lid for my Griswold fry pan....founds ours in a junk store on a road trip to Arkansas. $15! Better than any Teflon now that it is perfectly seasoned

Son brought out more ammo. Has friend who owns pawn shop where all the army guys go so managed to buy what he thought we were short on. Taking up way too much room in my closets! Safer here than where he lives where there are alot of break-ins.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well we played "SHTF" a bit this weekend. Nothing happened in real life, but we experimented with cooking on/in the wood stove. While at one of our favorite "prep" stores (okay, it's a gun shop with camping and such, too) we found a pie iron cookbook. Honestly, I've never used them for anything other then pies and pizza....so I just couldn't see the potential. I do now! 

We had an wonderful lunch of venison (from a pint jar), sliced onions and cheese yesterday. We usually love swiss on such a thing, but swiss cheese was just passable....co-jack, on the other hand, made that sandwich sing! Tonight for dinner the kids were home so we wanted to try something else. We did tortilla with spanish rice, chicken (again from the pantry), more sliced onions, salsa and cheese. Yep, another winner!! Hubby took some pictures, you can see them all on our flickr link in my siggy. Here's one, though....



Ok...never mind, I can't get the new picture thingy to work. I'll keep working on it, but you can see the pictures at flickr. Apparently, I don't have permission to upload photo's to HT. I use to be able to....now I get a "You don't have permission" page.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just upload from your computer and not from Flicker. It's changed with the s/w tweak.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Just upload from your computer and not from Flicker. It's changed with the s/w tweak.


I tried, it wouldn't let me do that either.


----------

